# Hunting sights/rest/quiver ...need advice



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

100 lookies and nada yet. Uhm!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

About rest and sight - get everything with micro adjustability.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kill zone 3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Axcel amortech 5 pin and qad or ripcord rest can't go wrong with those


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

http://www.viperarcheryproducts.com/pmt.html

Xeno, as far as a sight is concerned... I'm personally looking at these. I've seen one up close and like the construction, seems very, very durable with bladed pins.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

ShawnRees said:


> http://www.viperarcheryproducts.com/pmt.html
> 
> Xeno, as far as a sight is concerned... I'm personally looking at these. I've seen one up close and like the construction, seems very, very durable with bladed pins.


Nice, thanks. Will try to go to a couple shops here and south of the border and try out a few. They look good though.


----------

